# does anyone know dellis bone



## gaited horse (Jun 6, 2009)

If you know him let me have his # his cattle came by in febuary-april


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 6, 2009)

So, you have his cattle?


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't have his cattle anymore but he owes us 40# of seinor horse feed 3 bales of hay.


----------

